

Proposed bill: Buy a house. Get a Visa? - amritsharma
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203752604576641421449460968.html

======
senthilnayagam
Saw awesome homes in Fremont , mountain view, new York and Virginia during my
current visit, let the bill come would buy a home here.

